

A Sneak Peek At Google Calendar’s Upcoming Facelift - askar
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/17/google-calendar-ui/

======
askar
I think it deserves a facelift but I don't see a whole lot being changed.
Certainly a small change would make me use it again.

